# Uncommon link: Dirk Nowitzki and Stephen Jackson



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Uncommon link: Dirk Nowitzki and Stephen Jackson

Art Garcia | Mavs.com
Posted: Dec.31, 2007


Dirk Nowitzki doesn’t need to be reminded of the defensive job Stephen Jackson and the rest of the Golden State Warriors did against him in the playoffs. 

Nowitzki is well aware of Jackson’s impact.

“He’s great,” Nowitzki said of the 6-foot-8 swingman who guarded him throughout the first-round playoff series. 

“I think they started the season 0-6 or 0-7 and he comes back, he’s like the glue to their team. He’s good defensively, he spreads the floor for them and he does a lot of little things for them. He’s found a perfect fit there for him in Golden State.”

Golden State did start the season 0-6, mostly because Jackson was serving a league-mandated suspension. His return sparked a resurgence, as the Warriors won 18 of 25 heading into a New Year’s Eve date at Houston.

Golden State visits American Airlines Center on Wednesday, as the Mavericks get back to work following a three-day layoff. Dallas (20-11) practiced the first two days – “Two of the better practices that we’ve had in a long time,” Avery Johnson said Monday – before having New Year’s Day off. 

The Warriors aren’t just another game on the schedule, obviously. Going against former Mavs coach Don Nelson made sure of that even before the postseason clash. If that weren’t enough, the Jackson Factor brings a new dimension to the table.

Nowitzki averaged only 19.7 points and shot 38.3 percent in the six-game playoff defeat, numbers far below his MVP campaign. Jackson has received the lion’s share of credit for slowing Nowitzki down.

“Basketball is a game of confidence,” Jerry Stackhouse said. “People were telling him he did a good defensive job on Dirk and now he’s looking for him.”

Jackson is averaging about 22 points, five rebounds and four assists this season. Those six games back in late April and early May, however, changed his image. 

“Up until that series, people didn’t know Stephen Jackson was a helluva defensive player,” Stackhouse said. 

Though they couldn’t be more different, the straight-laced European and tatted-up Port Arthur native share a link born from that first-round showdown. The series served as the career peak for one and valley for the other. Both flourished in Don Nelson’s system, though Nowitzki’s reached new levels under Johnson.

Nowitzki, 29, appreciates the effort Jackson made eight months ago. Despite giving away four inches in the matchup, the eccentric (some would say batty) Jackson crowded, bumped, pushed and barked his way into Nowitzki’s head.

“He’s a competitor more than anything,” Nowitzki said of the 29-year-old Jackson. “He goes after it. That’s how he plays. He’s out there. He’s talking to himself in the game sometimes. He just loves to compete.”

The Warriors are doing the same after a miserable first couple weeks. Baron Davis, another big part in Golden State’s first-round upset, is scoring more than 22 points per game. The team is averaging better than 108 points, which is good for second in the league behind Phoenix. 

“Well they’re playing some pretty good basketball,” Johnson said. “Like we said, they’re one of the top teams in the Western Conference now. No more hiding. They’re not an underdog anymore.

“Since Stephen Jackson has been back, they’ve been playing some awfully good basketball. No surprises to us. They’re a pretty good team.”

Stackhouse added: “They put themselves on the map last year with what they did to us by winning that series. Now they’re living up to it. I don’t think it’s the fluke that everybody thought it was.”

Just ask Nowitzki.


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Notebook_123107.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Judging from those comments the Warriors are still in their heads.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Judging from those comments the Warriors are still in their heads.


No doubt - and if they met in the playoffs, it would be even bigger.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> No doubt - and if they met in the playoffs, it would be even bigger.


This time the Warriors might even have HCA ...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I look forward to watching this game tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> This time the Warriors might even have HCA ...


I have to admit, I do enjoy those types of games more - if you go back to Dal-SF in '92, those types of games can become classics. Jimmy Johnson's Miami Hurricanes team even gave their mentality a slogan: "We like going into other people's yards and dumping over their trash cans".

I want that mentality for our local teams today. :starwars:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll boldly predict that Eddie Jones and Brandon Bass are the difference maker in these GSW games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'll boldly predict that Eddie Jones and Brandon Bass are the difference maker in these GSW games.


Now that is a very bold prediction :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Now that is a very bold prediction :lol:


that's why bold is my middle name edward*bold*cyh


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to edwardboldcyh again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to edwardboldcyh again.


Ahh... i see you've been repping the wrong person.





oh wait.....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the thing is...this is a game where Dirk is supposed to drop at least 40...statement game...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well Dirk put up 29/8/6 and Bass was very aggressive with his minutes. Go figure that there was a different outcome.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"I am Brandon Bass, hear me ROAR!"

:lol:


----------

